# The Big Announcement (The One You've All Been Waiting For)



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

After 5 years of emails, phone calls, in-person visits, online petitions, and anything else we could do to nudge VWoA's attention to Wuste, I received "the phone call" today.... *Volkswagen of America will be in attendance at Wuste2011!* 

What they're bringing, what they're doing, and all the little details will be announced as they are released, but from what our discussions have included.... you can count on an AWESOME booth! :thumbup:

Thank you, VWoA, for FINALLY coming out to the West Coast to show us all the eye-candy we've been forced to stare at from coverage of the LEast Coast events :thumbup:

---------

_Other Important Announcements__

- Deadline to book your hotel at Boulder Station (where EVERYTHING is happening) is May 3rd! Go to www.Wuste.com/hotel to book your room today. If you call to book, you must identify yourself as a Wuste attendee. There will be a FREE shuttle to-and-from the strip that (as a guest of the hotel) you will be given priority on. Shuttle runs from 8:30pm-3:30am Friday and Saturday night.

- EVERY PERSON ATTENDING WUSTE2011 MUST REGISTER. Doesn't matter whether you're a passenger, a local, flying in from out of town, or a "King of the Desert" contender... Every one must register. Go to www.Wuste.com and click the "Register Now" button. We'll be giving out wrist bands to you as you check in and that wrist band will be your access to every activity. On top of all that, you'll get all the important information emailed to you as the event gets closer. As always, registration is FREE!

- "Like" us on Facebook: www.Facebook.com/Wuste11_


----------



## Trevor .:R32 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Hell ya!!!


----------



## gsmreign (Aug 16, 2010)

hell ya brandon congrats!!!! this is great news!!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

:thumbup: It's about time!!!


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

thats what im talking about! i knew you had it in you brandon :thumbup:


----------



## allevil (Apr 12, 2008)

should be awesome!:thumbup:



WUUUUUUUUUSTE!


----------



## So Chill GTI (Nov 29, 2007)

Das Cool


----------



## vorpalbunny (Mar 12, 2009)

very very very Nice:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

very cool!:thumbup:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Congrats Brandon!!! :beer:


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

Das Auto, das very gut!


----------



## opie408 (Oct 4, 2004)

*:-D*

Winning!


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## smallcombo (Jun 13, 2010)

wuste 2011 for the win :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8T4beng (Aug 17, 2003)

:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## x_v_dub_x (Aug 6, 2009)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## DreamEuro (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrates


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HAVE A GOLF R THERE VW it will tide me over until Dec/Jan until i get mine


----------

